# scroll vs bandsaw for segmented pen?



## KP (Oct 1, 2006)

Folks - 

I'd like to try my hand at some segmented pens. I looked at the article in the library which had a few ways of making them. I wanted to start with the method in which you cut the blank apart along a curved line, insert veneer, and glue back together. Alas, I don't have a scroll saw. I was wondering if folks have tried this with a bandsaw with a narrow blade, and if so, how'd it work? I have a Jet BS 14" with the riser, and while it's a good tool, the cut is usually a bit rough, so I'm wondering if this'll be an exercise in frustration to make a laminated blank free of voids.

BTW, I don't necessarily mind getting a scroll saw - but I don't anticipate making too many of these blanks, and I'm not sure what else I'd use it for. 

Thanks for all thoughts - 

Ken


----------



## JimGo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken,
When you say that the cut is usually a bit rough, what blade are you using, and on what wood?  Have you followed at least Jet's blade tensioning procedure?  These things can significantly impact the "quality" of the cut you're getting.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 1, 2006)

The thickness of the veneer is determined by the kerf of the blade.
Witha scroll saw there is no sanding.For me the bandsaw is pretty much useless for the detail I like.
The veneer in the Cross in Pentarsia is .016. It is also a "buried cut which cannot be done on a bansaw unless you cut and weld the blade and then cut the blade to retreive the piece.






<br />

There are some who are satisfied with thicker pieces, I am not.My normal veneer thicknesses are about .024. depending on the material I am putting the veneers in.




<br />

ANything thicker and I just use a table saw and a straight lamination.
.059


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Eagle, those are the best looking segmented pens I have ever seen[]


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 2, 2006)

Eagle how do you stop the wood from falling down beside the blade?
Toni


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aussie_chick_
> <br />Eagle how do you stop the wood from falling down beside the blade?
> Toni


My varioation of David Reed Smiths vacuum fence



> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />Eagle, those are the best looking segmented pens I have ever seen[]



Actually the top is the only segmented one, with an inlay in a technique  I call Pentarsia.
The lower one is a bent wood lamintaion


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 2, 2006)

Eagle, does the cross show on the other side of the pen as well?


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank YOu Eagle, I hope to one day to be acheive work as good as you. Mate you are an inspirational those are something that stops your heart. Thank you for showing me that. Eagle great work
Toni[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaywood1207_
> <br />Eagle, does the cross show on the other side of the pen as well?



Yes as a matter of fact it does.
I made the inlay and cut it half(That is the precision you get with a table saw as opposed to a miter saw.
<b>This  is a blank I made for someone.</b>The inlay was 3/4 inches thick by an 3/8ths wide.
I cut that in half.
Here it is next to othe segmented body of the pen



<br />

.


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 2, 2006)

I use the scroll saw for curves and other cuts that require anything but a straight approach.  I use the table saw or my Jorgensen hand miter saw for the straight stuff.


----------



## KP (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Jim, by "rough" I mean not the smooth polished surface I usually look  to have in a long-grain glue-up. I've never used a scroll saw so I wasn't sure how much better a cut it gave, although I gather that you can get a nice smooth good-for-gluing surface. I guess I'll give the BS a try, although I'm worried that I won't get good adhesion since the surfaces won't mate as well as might be hoped. I guess I'll use epoxy to help with that.

Eagle, those pens are truly astonishing. I had nothing like that in mind, just a simple curved cut  or two of the blank to be filled with veneer. I've done some straight laminations but thought I might like the look of the curved lamination better. 

I looked into scroll saws a bit - lots of good reviews of the DW 788. It's a bit pricier than I'd like for a purchase that I'm not sure how much use it'll get. The Dremel 1800 might be an alternative. If anyone wants to weigh in on their choiced of scroll saw I'd appreciate the info. 

Ken


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 2, 2006)

If you use a bandsaw try the finest blade you can get(scrolling) blade.
Get a bandsaw handbook(I use Duginskies) and go through the saw and check everything he says to tune up.
after your cut, if it is not as smooth as you like it, take a strip of sandpaper and put it beteen the pieces and pull it using the pieces as a "form" so the shape remains constant.
It do it once or twice from each end and flip it over and repeat.




I have an older Dremel 16" V.S. bought used.
It does not go as slow as I would like and the "air blower" is a lot to desired, but I guess I do O.K. with it.


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 2, 2006)

KP,  I have done a lot (and I mean A LOT) of scrolling with my Delta 2 Speed saw.  For the price, I can't see you doing better.  I have to admit, If I had the means to buy another one, it would be  the DW, for certain.  You can't possibly do better than this...
http://www.homier.com/detail.asp?sku=01801&cpn=Froogle&zztype=ppc&source=Froogle&product=01801&cost=0&action=Detail%20Click


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have both the delta vs scroll saw and the dewalt scroll saw that you mentioned.  They are leagues apart from each other for smoothness of operation and ease of use.  I use the scroll saw a bunch, and for the money the delta is a great saw, but it is nowhere near as smooth and easy to operate as the Dewalt.  If you are going to use it a bunch, go with the Dewalt, if only infrequently, go for the best price.

Scroll saws are much like band saws as far as getting smooth cuts.  It is all about what blade you use, what speed you use, and most importantly, how you tune the machine.  There are several good books on the market for scroll saw basics, and they are invaluable to the beginner for making the scroll saw a pleasant experience.  Good luck with the new skill and tool, and if you need some help with the scroll saw, just let me know.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 2, 2006)

Glad you liked my technique Ken. 

One secret to getting a smooth cut with a scroll saw or a band saw is to round over the back of the blade.

BTW - the link Gary supplied doesn't look like a bad deal.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 3, 2006)

Ater reading this post maybe l should advance into the next century and get a scroll saw instead of taking 3/4 days to make a segmented pen using a handsaw and mitrebox p.s  l need to sell some pens first.[]


----------

